# My girl Katie



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

husky with something. 

3 yrs?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I wouldn't even take a stab at the breed/breeds but she is a good looking and fit girl. I would guess her age a three or four.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Whatever she is, she sure looks great. She looks like a healthy happy girl!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She looks like a mix of Northern breeds and maybe Shiba Inu... no tail though!

Her face looks older, but her body looks young!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Other than one happy, happy girl I couldn't begin to guess. And I also found out a long time ago NEVER to talk about a lady's age!! She's beautiful--thanks for posting.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The best guess we have made is a cattle dog mix, with what we have no clue. She's the height and weight of an Aussie cattle dog.

We adopted her in March of 1995, she was 9 months old. She will be 13 years old this summer.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Shes gorgeous.. I couldnt have guessed what she is but she doesnt look to be 13... wow..


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I would have guessed Husky/Corgi and 5-6 years - she looks wonderful for 13!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

She is beautiful...doesnt look a day over 3!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sad news about my Katie. She had some growths and vet took a chest xray to make sure there weren't any internal masses, unfortunately there was a mass in her lung. The radiologist said the area in her lung on the xray is definitely a tumor. There really isn't anything we could or should do to treat it. She's 13, happy and active right now and I don't want to do anything to change that, just to give her what would probably not be more than a few more months. The vet expects the cancer will spread to other areas fairly quickly, maybe 4-6 months. So...


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Sad news about my Katie. She had some growths and vet took a chest xray to make sure there weren't any internal masses, unfortunately there was a mass in her lung. The radiologist said the area in her lung on the xray is definitely a tumor. There really isn't anything we could or should do to treat it. She's 13, happy and active right now and I don't want to do anything to change that, just to give her what would probably not be more than a few more months. The vet expects the cancer will spread to other areas fairly quickly, maybe 4-6 months. So...



Oh wow. I am so sorry... lots of hugs and good thoughts and prayers headed Katies way...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She looks really good for 13.

I was thinking Shiba Inu too.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh my god,I'm so sorry!!.
I really don't know what to say!.
big hug to you.Laurie


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

oh my goodnes! such sad news. I am so sorry. =(


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Katie. I went through the same thing with my Winnie-the-Pooch (golden/collie mix) 2 years ago. We didn't discover her thyroid cancer until it was well-advanced. At her age (almost 13), I elected not to treat it. I had her for 15 months after that when my vet predicted only 3-4 months. Good luck.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

desilu said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Katie. I went through the same thing with my Winnie-the-Pooch (golden/collie mix) 2 years ago. We didn't discover her thyroid cancer until it was well-advanced. At her age (almost 13), I elected not to treat it. I had her for 15 months after that when my vet predicted only 3-4 months. Good luck.


Thank you, it is encouraging to hear your Winnie was with you much longer than the vet predicted. Katie is her normal happy self, I can't imagine her not being with us.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry to hear this sad news. Vets can be wrong. I hope you get lots of quality time with her!


----------



## Rivergirl (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow 13 She Looks Really Great!!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think the other shoe may have dropped. Katie is having trouble peeing, she walks the yard non-stop and trys to go every few feet, but there's only a drop or two. I'm afraid the cancer has spread to her bladder or urethrea. If it has spread, there's nothing we can do. We have a vet appointment in the morning.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry...maybe she just has a UTI...I will send you positive thoughts... She looks like such a sweet and happy girl - I know you are treasuring each and every day with her.

Keep us posted, I send you ALL my best!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will keep her and your family in my prayers. She looks like she is a sweet girl and maybe it is not the cancer. I will keep positive thoughts.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

thougths and prayers for you and Katie
keep us posted, big hugs and kisses for katie


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear Katie's sad news. She is a lovely girl. I do wish her the very best of everything.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Good news and not so good news today. Katie has a UTI, not a blockage! She's on antibiotics for that and will be feeling better soon. The not so good news, the cancer in her lung is advancing, there is very little breath sound in her right lung. But, she's still happy and active, and once the UTI is gone she will be much more comfortable. So I'll celebrate the good news and push the not so good into the back of my mind.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

We'll take those small victories, right? I am really glad for you...especially if it means a little more time with your very, very special friend.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll help ya push it back if ya need!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> We'll take those small victories, right? I am really glad for you...especially if it means a little more time with your very, very special friend.


Definitely.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> I'll help ya push it back if ya need!!!


Thanks Steve.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hope you got a couple more weeks with her, prayers coming your way from the ohio gang


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will all pray that you have a long time left with your sweet girl.


----------

